# nolvadex illegal to posses?



## Kelv (Apr 6, 2009)

is nolvadex illegal to posses without prescription in the uk?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Yes.


x2


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry I thought that it was legal to posses but illegal to deal in?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

thats a suprise... i'll have to hide all of mine then...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its a genuine pharmaceutical product therfore you are entitled to posess it as long as you have a perscription.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

MXD said:


> Its a genuine pharmaceutical product therfore you are entitled to posess it as long as you have a perscription.


so like aas, if you personally import some for your own use it's legal... as long as it is genuine pharma..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

freddee said:


> Sorry I thought that it was legal to posses but illegal to deal in?


No, thats aas mate, nolvadex isn't an aas.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it a anti estrogen?


----------



## Kelv (Apr 6, 2009)

Just found this;

Medicines Act 1968

This law governs the manufacture and supply of medicine. There are three categories:

* Prescription Only drugs can be sold by a pharmacist if prescribed by a doctor

* Pharmacy medicines may be sold by a pharmacist without prescription

* General sales list medicines may be sold without a prescription in any shop

*Possession of Prescription Only medicines without a prescription is a serious offence*. Drugs such as amyl nitrite, GHB and ketamine are regulated under the Medicines Act.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> No, thats aas mate, nolvadex isn't an aas.


true Mars....any prescription med is illegal to posses or buy if you do not have a prescription exactly the same as GH


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

But what is the chance of a police offer knowing that they are prescription and not shop bought. very little IMO


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Kelv said:


> Just found this;
> 
> Medicines Act 1968
> 
> ...


So the news agent on our town centre are breaking the law selling liquid gold (Amyl nitrate) then??


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Would Clomid be the same then as they are similar products?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Karl 197 said:


> Would Clomid be the same then as they are similar products?


Its a prescription drug ..


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

If UK customs catch you importing research SERMS/AI's, they'll still send it to your door, but normally charge a import duty tax on top - The same thing seems to happen when importing Pharma stuff from sites like UP etc.

I've read the above laws in the past, but what I don't get is, if you are committing a criminal offence, why don't they confiscate them, chase the case up to see if you have a prescription or not and/or report you to the police?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Its a prescription drug ..


Cheers.....I should think a bit before i speak!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> If UK customs catch you importing research SERMS/AI's, they'll still send it to your door, *but normally charge a import duty* *tax on top* - The same thing seems to happen when importing Pharma stuff from sites like UP etc.
> 
> I've read the above laws in the past, but what I don't get is, if you are committing a criminal offence, why don't they confiscate them, chase the case up to see if you have a prescription or not and/or report you to the police?


Sure That's not too bad try that in the US see what happens.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Sure That's not too bad try that in the US see what happens.


Most of the research chem sites are US based.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Most of the research chem sites are US based.


I stand corrected.

I always thought everything there was illegal.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I always thought everything there was illegal.


They do treat AAS like heroine over there for sure, very ****ing harsh laws. The meds from the research sites (that would normally require a prescription) seems to fall through a loop hole in the law because they're not 'intended for human consumption' - it's bit of a grey area tbh.

I don't understand why UK customs allow you to import pharma meds to the UK without a prescription either if you're breaking the law. Surely it would only take a phone call to find out if are indeed in possession of a valid prescription?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> They do treat AAS like heroine over there for sure, very ****ing harsh laws. The meds from the research sites (that would normally require a prescription) seems to fall through a loop hole in the law because they're not 'intended for human consumption' - it's bit of a grey area tbh.
> 
> I don't understand why UK customs allow you to import pharma meds to the UK without a prescription either if you're breaking the law. Surely it would only take a phone call to find out if are indeed in possession of a valid prescription?


Maybe haven't got the time with the pure volume.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Maybe haven't got the time with the pure volume.


The cnuts always find the time when I import my Ketamine and Valium!!

j/k :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The cnuts always find the time when I import my Ketamine and Valium!!
> 
> j/k :whistling:


Can i pm you?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Can i pm you?


You've been a member for over a month and have over 100 posts, so guess you are capable of it - but don't bother if you want to talk about valium etc lol... I was only joking, I don't touch that sh1t.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *You've been a member for over a month *and have over 100 posts, so guess you are capable of it - but don't bother if you want to talk about valium etc lol... I was only joking, I don't touch that sh1t.


A year next month.

Fair enough Sylar happy days. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Its probably like other prescription meds. I know of people who are prescribed numerous meds monthly for one reason or other and charged a fortune for each individual item. So they often buy them abroad where they can as they are a lot cheaper..... :whistling:


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> If UK customs catch you importing research SERMS/AI's, they'll still send it to your door, but normally charge a import duty tax on top - The same thing seems to happen when importing Pharma stuff from sites like UP etc.
> 
> I've read the above laws in the past, but what I don't get is, if you are committing a criminal offence, why don't they confiscate them, chase the case up to see if you have a prescription or not and/or report you to the police?


It's a very low priority. If they're anything like the rest of the public then most customs people won't even know its use for bodybuilders. It's on the prescription drugs list but they're not going to bother to stop people trying to get pregnant.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> It's a very low priority. If they're anything like the rest of the public then most customs people won't even know its use for bodybuilders. It's on the prescription drugs list but they're not going to bother to stop people trying to get pregnant.


No, I'm talking about all pharma meds here - I 'hear' a guy imported stuff from UP that is only prescribed in the UK for Parkinson disease, yet UK customs still forwarded it on to his home address.

Customs are a government run organisation that are trained and paid to keep our borders safe. They cannot overlook any breach in the law as that would result in them personally facing prosecution.

So why does every person on here pay income duty tax at the very most when it comes to getting 'caught' ipmorting pharma meds with no prescription??


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Cos the goverment would tax you on a dump if they could get away with it, it would de pricer in the morning and cheap at night and also the size and emissions would alter the price.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Cos the goverment would tax you on a dump if they could get away with it, it would de pricer in the morning and cheap at night and also the size and emissions would alter the price.


That's bollox - They can't tax you on importing anything illegal as 1: They'd be breaking the law and 2: they'd be committing fraud - so breaking the law again.

I don't buy the importing POMS from abroad is illegal tbh - Harry had a good post here a while back that was a sticky for a while, but seems to have been removed now.

He done the leg work behind it and was assured that importing a small supply for personal use was not illegal - If it is illegal, why do UK customs keep letting it through???

Unless it is legal it import, yet not to posses? That makes no sense...

And I have read the guild-lines btw, so need no to copy and paste. That's why i'm a bit puzzled tbh!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> That's bollox - They can't tax you on importing anything illegal as 1: They'd be breaking the law and 2: they'd be committing fraud - so breaking the law again.
> 
> I don't buy the importing POMS from abroad is illegal tbh - Harry had a good post here a while back that was a sticky for a while, but seems to have been removed now.
> 
> ...


Sylar i was taking the **** did you not realise. :tongue:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

a reply by a mod on another forum:

No. Some prescription only medicines are legal to posess for personal use. They are however illegal to sell or supply.

Steroids, HGH and Clenbuterol for example are Class C, Schedule 4ii. This means they are legal to posess for personal use, illegal to sell or supply.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> a reply by a mod on another forum:
> 
> No. Some prescription only medicines are legal to posess for personal use. They are however illegal to sell or supply.
> 
> Steroids, HGH and Clenbuterol for example are Class C, Schedule 4ii. This means they are legal to posess for personal use, illegal to sell or supply.


No what? Are you saying his opinion is that nolva is legal to possess without a prescription? Thats the question being asked.

Below is the full list of class C schedule 4(ii) medications that are legal to possess in medicinal form.

*PART II*

CONTROLLED DRUGS EXCEPTED FROM THE PROHIBITION ON POSSESSION WHEN IN THE FORM OF A MEDICINAL PRODUCT;

EXCLUDED FROM THE APPLICATION OF OFFENCES ARISING FROM THE PROHIBITION ON IMPORTATION AND EXPORTATION WHEN IMPORTED OR EXPORTED IN THE FORM OF A MEDICINAL PRODUCT BY ANY PERSON FOR ADMINISTRATION TO HIMSELF; AND SUBJECT TO THE REQUIREMENTS OF REGULATIONS 22, 23, 26 AND 27

1. The following substances, namely-


Atamestane

Bolandiol

Bolasterone

Bolazine

Boldenone

Bolenol

Bolmantalate

Calusterone

4-Chloromethandienone

Clostebol

Drostanolone

Enestebol

Epitiostanol

Ethyloestrenol

Fluoxymesterone

Formebolone

Furazabol

Mebolazine

Mepitiostane

Mesabolone -

Mesterolone

Methandienone

Methandriol

Mestanolone Methenolone

Methyltestosterone

Metribolone

Mibolerone

Nandrolone

Norboletone

Norclostebol

Norethandrolone

Ovandrotone

Oxabolone

Oxandrolone

Oxymesterone

Oxymetholone

Prasterone

Propetandrol

Quinbolone

Roxibolone

Silandrone

Stanolone

Stanozolol

Stenbolone

Testosterone

Thiomesterone

Trenbolone 

2. Any compound (not being Trilostane or a compound for the time being specified in paragraph 1

of this Part of this Schedule) structurally derived from 17-hydroxyandrostan-3-one or from 17-hydroxyestran-3-one by modification in any of the following ways, that is to say -

(a) by further substitution at position 17 by a methyl or ethyl group;

( B) by substitution to any extent at one or more of positions 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11 or 16, but at no other position;

© by unsaturation in the carbocyclic ring system to any extent, provided that there are no more than two ethylenic bonds in any one carbocyclic ring;

(d) by fusion of ring A with a heterocyclic system.

3. Any substance which is an ester or ether (or, where more than one hydroxyl function is available, both an ester and an ether) of a substance specified in paragraph 1 or described in paragraph 2 of this Part of this Schedule.

4. The following substances, namely-

Chorionic Gonadotrophin (HCG)

Clenbuterol

Non-human chorionic gonadotrophin

Somatotropin

Somatrem

Somatropin

5. Any stereoisomeric form of a substance specified or described in any of paragraphs 1 to 4 of this Part of this Schedule.

6. Any salt of a substance specified or described in any of paragraphs 1 to 5 of this Part of this Schedule.

7. Any preparation or other product containing a substance or product specified or described in any of paragraphs 1 to 6 of this Part of this Schedule, not being a preparation specified in Schedule 5.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> a reply by a mod on another forum:
> 
> No. Some prescription only medicines are legal to posess for personal use. They are however illegal to sell or supply.
> 
> Steroids, HGH and Clenbuterol for example are Class C, Schedule 4ii. This means they are legal to posess for personal use, illegal to sell or supply.


yes mate, sorry isnt clear, hes saying no it isnt illegal to posses.


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

old bill caught me with some nolva, clomid and HCG and didnt take it off me or arrest me.i kept everything


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

i wouldnt try to get one up on a copper, regardless of what you think he might or might not know. he probably does, or will confiscate it anyway and find out later!! at the end of the day if you dont tell everyone you see and show it off to random passers by then they will have no idea that you have it! keep it under your hats


----------



## BlackHat (Aug 8, 2009)

the whole point is ... illegal or or not ... u wouldnt want to get caught on possesion anyways ..

stay away from all the hustle and keep it in a safe place ...

doesnt really matter if its legal or not ... ur going to use it anyway lol ..

Good luck


----------

